# Ohio river Marietta area



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys! 

I'm heading down from Cleveland on Thursday this week to fish the Ohio at Marietta. It's my first time fishing it and I'm planning on going for cats and wipers. How's the river conditions looking as of now and also where are some good access points? I'm not looking for honey holes at all just areas to get to the river with parking somewhat in the vicinity. I'm just trying to minimize how much time I drive around looking for parking or access so I can maximize fishing time. Also would 3oz sinkers be heavy enough in the river? Feel free to DM me if you're more comfortable doing that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

River is going down still up about 1.5 ft. Still stained but improving. Devols dam on the Muskingum about 3 miles above Marietta has a decent access and fishery. You can fish off the levee in downtown Marietta at the confluence of the Ohio and Muskingum river. You can access the Ohio from the Williamstown boat ramp across the river from Marietta. Go across the Williamstown bridge and turn left at 1st street to right then right into boat ramp parking area. The Division of Wildlife has a access point about 4 miles south of Marietta along Rt. 7 with a parking area and steps down to river. Above Marietta on the Ohio side you can walk over the bank and fish below lock chamber at Willow Island dam-pretty good bank to go over. On the West Virginia side of Willow Island Dam is a nice fisherman friendly access area to the Ohio. A couple fishermans piers, access below hydro electric dam, restrooms, grouted paths across riprap, and pretty good fishing for cats and hybrids. This area would be where I would advise you to try for your 1st trip. Go up Rt. 7 north until you get to Newport Oh turn left onto the St. Marys WV bridge turn right at end of bridge. Go south below the Willow island power plant look for signs to fisherman access turn right go back gravel road to the parking lots. Pretty nice area. 3 oz. sinkers plenty heavy. Good luck.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

A 3lb sinker wouldnt hold at devols dam now!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I used to fish the Ohio at Parkersburg when I was a kid. I'd use big heavy nuts from nuts and bolts for sinkers. 20lb on my Zebco 33 and catch some decent cats. That river has current at normal stage.


----------

